# Cat Mom Keeps Biting Her Kittens So Hard When Moving Them



## ebithecat (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi, its my first time here and my first time having a cat with litters, i understand that its natural for cats to bite their kittens necks when moving them but i dont think my cat knows how to the "right" way because all her kittens have wounds on their head and neck from her carry bites and im worried for the health of the kittens. 

I wanna ask what I can do about their wounds to lessen the chances of infection and to heal fast. I cant afford to go to a vet rn as im tight on budget.. The kittens have really large wounds/scab like things on them. Thanks to everyone who will answer. 😓


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It is very likely for the kittens to acquire an Upper Respiratory Infection from their wounds. I would suggest finding a nursing mother that lost her kittens, and give them to her, ASAP. A good bit of cats lose all of their kittens. It is NOT natural for a mother cat to do this.


----------

